# Just in case you thought that padlock was safe...



## richg99 (Mar 24, 2016)

30 seconds....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lt1QL6nDBCY

richg99


----------



## KMixson (Mar 24, 2016)

Yes, locks only keep the honest honest.


----------



## Cdwa_78 (Mar 25, 2016)

I agree. Bolt cutters work just as fast. It's like locking your front door. It only slows them down for a second


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaleH (Mar 25, 2016)

FWIW - When my Dad has his locksmith shop we never, ever had a report of anything stolen when locked with a *protected shackle padlock* like the Master #37 'Armorlock' as pictured. There is a sleeve on the shackle that also rotates if someone tries to use a saw on it.

One other thing, that padlock shown in the movie posted by Rich99 is CHEAP import padlock, one that is not even properly hardened. Now since I have a TON of locks lying around of all types, I tied that 'trick' with a Master Lock Company #3 padlock and I couldn't break it ...


----------



## fishmonger (Mar 25, 2016)

DaleH said:


> FWIW - When my Dad has his locksmith shop we never, ever had a report of anything stolen when locked with a *protected shackle padlock* like the Master #37 'Armorlock' as pictured. There is a sleeve on the shackle that also rotates if someone tries to use a saw on it.
> 
> One other thing, that padlock shown in the movie posted by Rich99 is CHEAP import padlock, one that is not even properly hardened. Now since I have a TON of locks lying around of all types, I tied that 'trick' with a Master Lock Company #3 padlock and I couldn't break it ...



I've used the same lock for years first on the hatch cover of several sailboats and now on the ball coupler on my trailer. I also lock the ball mount and peen the threads over on the ball under the mount. Never have had a problem and short of using a cutting torch someone will have a tough time stealing my rig.


----------



## Johnny (Mar 25, 2016)

LMAO if I tried that, I would be in the emergency room
getting all the skin sewn back onto my knuckles !!


I did learn how to break *into* a 1996 Jeep XJ Cherokee
last week !! Left the keys in the ignition while at BPS.
Normally, I keep one on a wire inside the wheel well.
I had to use it one day and never put it back - duhhhhh.
The windows were down 1/4" to ventilate while shopping.
putting both palms flat on the window glass, I bumped
the passenger side glass up and down and was able to 
back the track down enough to get a newly purchased 
6ft Ugly Stik rod in and retrieve the keys . . . 
The security guard that rides around in the golf cart
was duly impressed - and will remember that trick.
(of course it may not work on all vehicles, and am sure
the glass must be already down some for it to work)

now - I have a key on a wire under BOTH wheel wells.




.


----------



## Jim (Mar 25, 2016)

I've been researching the best way to chain and lock a tree stand to a tree. Any recommendations?


----------



## Fishfreek (Mar 26, 2016)

Jim said:


> I've been researching the best way to chain and lock a tree stand to a tree. Any recommendations?




I was talking to my cousin about the stands at their hunting lease property. They remove the bottom sections and take it out with them when they leave. He said they have an external sleeve attached to the bottom section that just slides over the upper section. The upper section of the stand is over 8' off the ground. I don't hunt so I'm not familiar with how stands are built.


----------



## lovedr79 (Mar 26, 2016)

Jim I have a heavy duty harley davidson cable I use on mine. But I ha e also found that if they want it they will get it. Especially if they have a cordless grinder. Several were stolen from my group this year via grinders


----------



## Johnny (Mar 26, 2016)

if using a chain, make sure it is just as hard as the lock (IMO).


----------



## Steve A W (Mar 26, 2016)

Johnny said:


> LMAO if I tried that, I would be in the emergency room
> getting all the skin sewn back onto my knuckles !!
> 
> 
> ...


 " a newly purchased 6ft Ugly Stik rod "
Good thing you weren't picking up a six pack! LOL 

Steve A W


----------



## JMichael (Mar 27, 2016)

Johnny said:


> LMAO if I tried that, I would be in the emergency room
> getting all the skin sewn back onto my knuckles !!
> 
> 
> ...



I keep a spare key in my wallet. I'm never driving without wallet since it contains my money and DL, so it only seemed logical. And my tri fold wallet has a pouch/slot on one end that holds my DL and a pouch on the other end that holds my key.


----------



## Snowshoe (Mar 27, 2016)

Jim said:


> I've been researching the best way to chain and lock a tree stand to a tree. Any recommendations?



I had one stolen years ago by someone that cut the tree down. I guess they had access to a axe and not a hacksaw or a couple of wrenches to take out the bolts.


----------



## lugoismad (Apr 5, 2016)

DaleH said:


> FWIW - When my Dad has his locksmith shop we never, ever had a report of anything stolen when locked with a *protected shackle padlock* like the Master #37 'Armorlock' as pictured. There is a sleeve on the shackle that also rotates if someone tries to use a saw on it.
> 
> One other thing, that padlock shown in the movie posted by Rich99 is CHEAP import padlock, one that is not even properly hardened. Now since I have a TON of locks lying around of all types, I tied that 'trick' with a Master Lock Company #3 padlock and I couldn't break it ...



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gcpsb7qvNjo


----------



## richg99 (Apr 5, 2016)

Wow! That didn't take long. Guess it doesn't matter what we lock things up with. If they want it, they can get it Thanks for sharing. richg99


----------



## jethro (Apr 7, 2016)

You'd be surprised how easy it is to pick standard key locks. I bought a set of lockpicks and taught myself in about 2 hours. There really is no cylindrical standard key lock that I can't pick in less than 30 seconds now. It's a fun hobby!

We do the same thing with our tree stand- remove the bottom two sections and pack them in and out each day.


----------



## huntinfool (Apr 13, 2016)

The master lock pictured above is probably one of the better locks to keep your typical thief out. 
Yes just about any lock can be picked. Most thieves aren't going to take the time to pick a lock, nor get caught with the tools. I'll still use my locks. 

Climbing stands I use a large cable and lock. However, most of my areas are a mile or more back in the woods on public land. So I hike my stand in and out. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaleH (Apr 13, 2016)

jethro said:


> There really is no cylindrical standard key lock that I can't pick in less than 30 seconds now. It's a fun hobby!


As a 3rd generation locksmith I call BS on that ... as I can pin standard plug cylinders that you will not be able to pick them open ... less maybe in a few hours IF you get lucky! Even there one can pick up a Master padlock where the pinning is such that you'll never pick it open - just happens. Some do, some don't - it's all the pinning and internal tolerances.

As you say ... all in good  fun.


----------



## Bailey Boat (Apr 14, 2016)

richg99 said:


> Wow! That didn't take long. Guess it doesn't matter what we lock things up with. If they want it, they can get it Thanks for sharing. richg99



All locks that have pins are that easy but it does take some level of skill to accomplish. I'm an amateur and can do pin padlocks in under 30 seconds. Deadbolt locks are even easier. Wafer locks are one of the more difficult to pick and cannot be bumped. I don't care for bumping because it makes noise, picking is silent.


----------



## jethro (Apr 14, 2016)

Standard pin padlocks are super easy, no bs! I can make a video of me doing it if you want, but all the padlocks I own at home I've picked dozens of times so it's not exactly fair. My trailer locks, my trailer coupler locks... all very easy to pick, 30 seconds easy. And I taught myself. Here's the kit I bought: https://www.amazon.com/Leather-Lock...F8&qid=1460643628&sr=1-16&keywords=lock+picks


----------



## Bailey Boat (May 7, 2016)

Just last week I had to pick the Master Lock securing the trailer coupler on MY OWN TRAILER!!!!
Like an idiot I put the lock on the coupler handle and then laid the key on top of the truck cover. Then proceeded to drive about a mile and stopped to get gas when it occurred to me what I had done. 

Took all of about 45 seconds...... Idiot.... Any support groups available??


----------



## richg99 (May 7, 2016)

Guess I should learn how to do that.....but...if I can forget the key...why do I think I will remember the lock picking gear??? Ha Ha. richg99


----------

